# has anybody tried



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was wondering if anybody ever fed there p's insects like crickets,flies or spiders


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have heard of people doing it never done it myself. just give it a try and see.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ive also heard of people doing this...try it out and tell us how it goes


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

they might have some weird desase


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tried a daddy long leg before, but they never even noticed it and just got sucked up in the filter.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes, it will only work when feeding uvi piranhas. When they are bigger i dont think they would care for insect mainly because they are so small.


----------

